# Loyalists in the Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion and Night Lords?



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, I've not read/ heard anything like all the HH stories so I may just have missed this, but I was wondering what is known about the fate of any loyal elements in the IWs, AL or NLs...

We know all about Isstvan III, there is a mention of the purging of some loyalist elements of the Word Bearers in First Heretic, and the Thousand Sons are a bit of a special case, but I've not really seen anything about the other three traitor legions.

There was Warsmith Dantioch as a loyalist Iron Warrior, and who knows what is going on inside the Alpha Legion and what games are being played there, but there really hasn't been much about those three legions ridding themselves of those who would not turn. The Night Lords are such an unpleasant bunch that there probably weren't too many, but there must have been some, surely...

Are these stories that haven't been written yet, or have I just missed something?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I remember there being a HH Audio Drama about a ragtag fleet of loyalist escaping from their traitor legions and going to the Terran system. I've always thought they made up the pre-GK bunch found on Titan in the story "The Last Remembrancer."


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

They were emperors children and world eaters from Garro sword of truth tall guy.well lord Tywin I've been thinking of this myself and I've been considering writing my own story about that cause as far as I know nothing has been said about it.heres my theories.

*alpha legion*
I remember hearing somewere the reason the twins turned. Apparently an eldar farseer told the primarch twins that if the imperium was destroyed then chaos would go with it but wile the imperium lived chaos lived and so as far as this is concerned if true then the entire legion probably followed faithfully believing it was for the great good (no tau'va shit I swear)

*iron warriors*
The iron warriors were tough and serious marines with brains like clockwork they would probably follow their primarch to the letter like automatons.however if they were honourable like Ultramarines or the fists then there would probably be a few who like Garro would try to warn terra before there ship was blasted to pieces.

*Night lords*
Being the homocidal maniacs they are I doubt that any remained loyal and even if they did then they were probably stripped of all war gear and let loose on the lower decks to be hunted by their battle brothers.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Night Lords hate everyone. They think the Imperium's stupid for worshiping a corpse and they think the other traitor's are stupid for losing their will to the dark gods. The only loyalty they really know is the fractured loyalty shared among their war-bands, and even that's running thin.

The Alpha Legion could very well be loyal, and acting out to draw the Imperium's attention to a certain area before it's too late.

Iron Warriors don't strike me as possibly loyal. They hate pretty much everyone after their primarch was never really loved as much as Dorn, which pissed them all off.


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Iron Warriors don't strike me as possibly loyal. They hate pretty much everyone after their primarch was never really loved as much as Dorn, which pissed them all off.


Short story Iron Within in Age of Darkness. Warsmith Dantioch and his men stand for the Emperor. At the end an Ultramarine convinces him to go to Terra to help prepare the defense of the palace.


----------



## NarakuOtaku (Aug 2, 2013)

although i never did read about the alpha legion yet (forgot which book this was all speculated about) i think i remember hearing that the alpha legion were told about the future and joining chaos was the only way to get close to chaos while destroying it, manipulating chaos to fall in on itself, being true servants of the emperor and not the imperium if that makes sense  as for the iron warriors and night lords i havent read much or heard rumors on them yet u.u

heres something i found and saved a while back though since this is from the games it cant really be taken too literal:
"I believe there was a reason for the Alpha Legion's actions in Dow: Retribution. Abbadon had said that if kyras would have become a Daemon Prince, it would usurp him in the eyes of the Chaos Gods. Kyras, along with the help of the Alpha Legion, would have destroyed an entire chapter of space marines. He would've also damned an entire sector to oblivion. The gods would have favored him more than Abbadon (who has failed repeatedly ). Other warbands,or legions, would have flocked to the power that Kyras holds. Abbadon would have then fought Kyras, along with legions who remain loyal to him, to secure his position. Chaos would fight chaos; either weakening it or outright destroy it. The alpha legion would have orchestrated a civil war within what they planned to destroy in the first place. Just a theory though. Plus, we are never really given a true insight on why they were there."


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Karthak said:


> Short story Iron Within in Age of Darkness. Warsmith Dantioch and his men stand for the Emperor. At the end an Ultramarine convinces him to go to Terra to help prepare the defense of the palace.


I'm not that versed in the Black Library works  I've really only read Soul Hunter, The Death of Antagonis, and Legion of the Damned.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

NarakuOtaku said:


> although i never did read about the alpha legion yet (forgot which book this was all speculated about) i think i remember hearing that the alpha legion were told about the future and joining chaos was the only way to get close to chaos while destroying it, manipulating chaos to fall in on itself, being true servants of the emperor and not the imperium if that makes sense  as for the iron warriors and night lords i havent read much or heard rumors on them yet u.u
> 
> heres something i found and saved a while back though since this is from the games it cant really be taken too literal:
> "I believe there was a reason for the Alpha Legion's actions in Dow: Retribution. Abbadon had said that if kyras would have become a Daemon Prince, it would usurp him in the eyes of the Chaos Gods. Kyras, along with the help of the Alpha Legion, would have destroyed an entire chapter of space marines. He would've also damned an entire sector to oblivion. The gods would have favored him more than Abbadon (who has failed repeatedly ). Other warbands,or legions, would have flocked to the power that Kyras holds. Abbadon would have then fought Kyras, along with legions who remain loyal to him, to secure his position. Chaos would fight chaos; either weakening it or outright destroy it. The alpha legion would have orchestrated a civil war within what they planned to destroy in the first place. Just a theory though. Plus, we are never really given a true insight on why they were there."


Regardless of the Alpha Legion's original intentions it is beyond doubt that most (if not all) of the remnants of the Legion are now _Chaos_ Space Marines. 

And there are so many holes in that theory you read that I'm not gonna say anything beyond it's a load of rubbish. :wink:

Also, wasn't it the Black Legion and not the Alpha Legion in DoW: Retribution?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Karthak said:


> Short story Iron Within in Age of Darkness. Warsmith Dantioch and his men stand for the Emperor. At the end an Ultramarine convinces him to go to Terra to help prepare the defense of the palace.


The smurf lead him to believe that his primarch was still loyal though.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

locustgate said:


> The smurf lead him to believe that his primarch was still loyal though.


Nicodemus does no such thing, unless you are referring to Guillimans loyalty, which is much more complicated, and even then he requests that Dantioch go to Terra to help fortify the Palace, not go to Ultramar, so peoples views on Guillimans loyalty here is moot anyway.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Nicodemus does no such thing, unless you are referring to Guillimans loyalty, which is much more complicated, and even then he requests that Dantioch go to Terra to help fortify the Palace, not go to Ultramar, so peoples views on Guillimans loyalty here is moot anyway.


The smurf did not confirm the IW Primarch was a traitor neither did he deny it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

locustgate said:


> The smurf did not confirm the IW Primarch was a traitor neither did he deny it.


He does actually, and it's pretty heavily implied he would have told them when he first arrived. He informed Dantioch and his garrison that Horus had turned from the Emperor, and to quote the Warsmith "You slandered my father primarch and besmirched the IV Legion with accusations of rebellion, heresy and murder.". The Tetrarch himself then explains why Roboute thought Dantioch would be loyal "The Warmaster could exploit the weakness of your primarch's pride." 

It's abundantly clear he told them that Perturabo had turned traitor, and even if those quotes weren't said, he would have surely denied that Perturabo had joined Horus after Krendl had left.


Going back to the loyalists within the traitor Legions. So far we have confirmed loyalists fighting for the Imperium from the:
Sons of Horus, now calling themselves Luna Wolfs again.
World Eaters
Death Guard
Emperors Children
Thousand Sons
Iron Warriors

Whilst there are no known loyalist Word Bearers, they did cull their ranks long before the Heresy of any they didn't believe could be turned from the Emperor. I very much doubt we will see any in the series now.

The Night Lords have none either, and there seems to be no indication whatsoever that any of them would even have needed to be culled at any point. Though it is worth mentioning that a great deal of people are speculating a certain officer of the VIII Legion may very well rejoin the Imperium.

Which leaves us with the enigmatic Alpha Legion. Now questionable, mysterious, pragmatic loyalties that _Legion_ left us with, more recent stories have started to show cracks developing between the twins regarding their intentions and motives. Author interviews and seminars have also hinted at the Legions being divided. It's probably worth noting that the Legionnaires themselves aren't exactly loyalists or traitors, rather they follow whichever direction either primarch is taking them in at that given moment. Which should be interesting should Omegon say, turn completely loyal, how he will try and take the Legion with him, or how he will choose who to take with him.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> The Tetrarch himself then explains why Roboute thought Dantioch would be loyal "The Warmaster could exploit the weakness of your primarch's pride."


That is not confirming nor denying. He is saying COULD not DID/HAS/IS/ETC.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

locustgate said:


> That is not confirming nor denying. He is saying COULD not DID/HAS/IS/ETC.


I think you're just being pedantic here. In the context of the conversation, having just discussed in length how Perturabo has turned traitor with the traitors, the 'could' isn't a potential or hypothetical, it's a statement of fact. As is the other quote I provided. And once again, Nicodemius has nothing to gain by telling them Perturabo is loyal, they believe he is a traitor, they are clearly very loyal to the Emperor and utterly against Horus. He doesn't even need to say Perturabo has turned traitor, even though he clearly has in a past conversation as per my first provided quote, he doesn't need to because Dantioch and his men have already declared their loyalty to the Emperor and rejection of Horus.


----------

